# snow plowin



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

snow plowin 
I work for a landscaper and have been into smalltime plowing for a couple years. I have heard that there is a company that will set you up wiht a contract for parking lots and other areas for a fee or percentage and they pay by the amount of equipment and stuff. I dont know if this is just a jersey thing or if thsi is nationwide i forget the name of it. But i was seriously thining about jooinign and getting some equipment starting out small and developing from there after college I want to be either an engineer or architect so i would be able to do this i believe. Do you think this is a good idea or a waste of time. 
thanks ' 
Eric


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

*SMG*

how does SMG work i heard they sub out and will find a place for you to plow? Do they take a cut of what you make or how does it work? who pays you the companie or SMG?

Insurance is a must and i was wondering who will if anyone provide insurance for plowing to a 17 year old male in NJ? How much do you guys pay?

Sorry for all the questions but I'm really thinking about trying to get a lot for next season. I only have one truck though so that may be a problem.
Thanks in advance
Eric
75- dont worry bout it.


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

you can do more than one lot with a truck long as they are close to one another.have not heard of such a co but you might try to call a big co tham will sub out there lots to you.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

its called Snow manenagement Group 75 or someone told me about it. But that is a good idea to go to larger companies.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

Snow Management Group is probably the most well known company here at plowsite. John Allin owns it, and Chuck Smith is employed there (both are moderators here at plowsite).

If you do a search for SMG or Snow Management Group I am sure you will find many posts concerning sub-contracting.



> Do they take a cut of what you make or how does it work? who pays you the companie or SMG?


 Sub-contractors (like you) are paid by the contractor (SMG etc). They are awarded the contract by the client, and pay you as an independent contractor to perform the work. Of course they make a profit (that's what businesses do) but you also make a profit.

The advantage to you, is that you don't have to find new clients and get a signed contract (which is the hard part). And you don't have to bill the clients, and collect the money.
The disadvantage is that you make less than if you were to get a contract on your own (assuming you price it to make a profit).

For many guys starting out, there are alot less headaches by working as a sub-contractor.


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Here's the web site for SMG:

www.snowmanagementgroup.com

Regarding insurance, rates vary from state to state so fellow NJ members should be able to help you with some numbers there. It probably won't be cheap though.............


----------

